# Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

Moin,
kommt das einem Angelverbot gleich ? Die Herren machen sich das ja oft sehr einfach :-(((
Kennt jemand die bestehenden Schutzzonen, die erweitert und verbunden werden sollen ?
Die ganze Sache soll ja bis zum 18.2.06 stehen !

Link 1:http://www.wdr.de/themen/politik/nrw/rhein_eu_richtlinie/index.jhtml?rubrikenstyle=politik

und das gestrige Ergebnis:
http://www.wdr.de/themen/politik/nrw/rhein_eu_richtlinie/060105.jhtml?rubrikenstyle=politik

Nikmark


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

das würde ja haeissen das wir am rhein so gut wie garnicht mehr angeln dürfen#q#q


----------



## Chani04 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Naja ich denke mir das wenn die die vorhandenen Naturschutzbereiche vergrößern wir auf jeden Fall erst mal einen Aufschub bekommen.
Außerdem Rudi wo wollen die den hier bei uns ein Naturschutzgebiet machen? Dafür ist die Vegetation bei uns am Rhein speziell jetzt zu wenig...
Denke wenn sowas wirklich kommen sollte werden die andere Gebiete in NRW auswählen als hier die Ecke....
Einerseits und erschlagt mich jetzt nicht direkt ist es eigentlich gut, wenn die mehr Zonen machen wo wir Angler und Fussgänger die Natur nicht zerstören können.....
Wenn ich da so manchmal an meiner Angelstelle hin komme, könnte ich das Heulen bekommen, weil entweder wieder ein Einkaufswagen oder ein Rad oder sowas im Rhein versenkt wurde, das ich dann erst mal wieder raus fischen kann und keine 10 Meter weiter weg an den Mülleimer lege wo die Stadt ab und an hin kommt und den Müll weg holt, oder wenn ich sehe wieviel Schnur, Haken und und und im Sand liegen......
Andererseits würde es mich als Angler natürlich auch stören wenn auf einmal meine Strecke die ich sonst immer beangel Naturschutzgebiet ist....
Also am besten erst mal Abwarten und Tee trinken.....
Dagegen was machen können wir eh nicht wenn die da soviel Druck bekommen.....
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Fischdödl (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Mich würde mal interessieren wo sich überhaupt diese Schutzzonen befinden |kopfkrat


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

@ Fischdödl

Ist schon in Arbeit  
Ich habe den Gang in die Höhle des Löwen gewagt und habe den Naturschutzbund (NABU) angemailt. Das sind diejenigen, die die EU- Richtlinie noch zu lasch finden. 
Ich habe geschrieben:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich beziehe mich auf Ihre aktuelle Pressemitteilung bezüglich der
Schutzzonen des Rheins.
Auf der Homepage des WDR habe ich gelesen, dass keine neuen Schutzzonen
ausgewiesen werden sollen, sonder nur bestehende vergrössert und miteinander
verbunden werden sollen.
Können Sie mir sagen, welche Gebiete das in NRW sind. Dies steht nämlich
nirgends.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Mühen

XXXXXX_

Mal gucken, was die antworten #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Fischdödl (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Hast du fein gemacht Markus.Weiß nämlich keine Sau wo die sind.Und wenn man da Angelt darf man zahlen #d
Bin ich ja mal gespannt was die Antworten.


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Mir ist schlecht :v 
Ich habe mal gegoogelt :

Stellt Euch mal vor, die Gebiete werden wie geplant, ewitert und miteinander verbunden !


_Rhein-Fischschutzzonen zwischen Emmerich und Bad Honnef 

Fläche:  1807 ha  
Ort(e):  Bad Honnef, Bonn, Bornheim, Dinslaken, Dormagen, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Emmerich, Kleve, Krefeld, Köln, Königswinter, Meerbusch, Monheim, Neuss, Niederkassel, Rees, Rheinberg, Voerde (Niederrhein), Wesel, Xanten  
Kreis(e):  Bonn, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Kleve, Krefeld, Köln, Mettmann, Neuss, Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, Wesel  
Kurzcharakterisierung:  Das Gebiet fasst schutzwürdige Abschnitte des Rheins zusammen, die sich durch Flach- und Ruhigwasserzonen insbesondere zwischen den Buhnenfeldern auszeichnen. Die Sohle ist kiesig-sandig mit zum Teil organischer Auflage. Abgegrenzt ist jeweils der Bereich zwischen dem Ufer und der Hauptfahrrinne. Überwiegend grenzen diese Rheinabschnitte an Naturschutzgebiete an. 
Folgende limnologisch und insbesondere für die Fischfauna bedeutenden Abschnitte gehören zur Gebietskulisse: 
Bereich BR Köln 
Rhein bei Bad Honnef 
Rhein am NSG "Siegmündung" 
Rhein am NSG "Herseler Werth" 
Rhein bei Niederkassel 
Rhein am NSG "Lülsdorfer Weiden" 
Rhein an der Sürther Aue 
Rhein im "Weißer Bogen" 
Rhein am NSG "Rheinaue Worringen-Langel" 
Bereich BR Düsseldorf 
Rhein am NSG "Urdenbacher Kämpen" und "Zonser Grind" 
Rhein am NSG "Uedesheimer Rheinbogen" 
Rhein am NSG "Ilvericher Altrheinschlinge" 
Rhein am NSG "Die Spey" 
Rhein am NSG "Rheinaue Walsum" 
Rhein am NSG "Rheinvorland im Orsoyer Rheinbogen" 
Rhein am NSG "Rheinvorland bei Perrich" 
Rhein am NSG "Bislicher Insel" 
Rhein am NSG "Bislich-Vahnum" 
Rhein am NSG "Gut Grind" 
Rhein am NSG "Hübsche Grändort" 
Rhein am NSG "Reeser Schanz" 
Rhein am NSG "Grietherorter Altrhein" 
Rhein an der "Dornickschen Ward" 
Rhein am NSG "Emmericher Ward" 
Rhein am NSG "Salmorth"  
_


----------



## bolli (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich beginne auch gerade erst mich intensiver mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen, kann Euch
aber schon soviel sagen:

Die bestehenden Schutzzonen, die auch nicht klein sind (s. nikmarks letztes Posting) , habt ihr nicht bemerkt, weil es eine *Vereinbarung zwischem dem Land NRW und der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft*, die uns die Angelerlaubnis erteilt, gibt.
In dieser Vereinbarung wird geregelt, *dass wir auch weiterhin *in den Schutzzonen *der Angelfischerei nachgehen dürfen*. Selbstverständlich haben wir dabei Rücksicht auf Pflanzen und Tiere zu nehmen.

Also, ersteinmal keine Panik, auch wenn man sich als Angler durchaus Sorgen machen darf. Denn einen Bestandsschutz gibt es nicht auf ewig und was heute noch aufgrund einer Vereinbarung wie oben erlaubt ist, kann morgen schon verboten werden.

Die Naturschutzverbände sind übrigens in dem Fall nur genauso Interessenverbände wie die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft oder die Binnenschiffer. Was die wollen ist (glücklicherweise) 
kein Gesetz.


----------



## forellenudo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

@Guido
In Genhodder in der Hütte liegt der Plan aus,hat der Freddy uns schon gezeigt


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Die Angler haben aber keine Lobby :c :c :c  und nur um zu zeigen, das man was macht, wären wir das geeignete Bauernopfer :c 

Nikmark


----------



## ruhrangler (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

also es ist so das die länder 10 prozent ihrer fläche als naturschutzgebiet unter der flora fauna habitat richtlinie ausweisen müssen.
nrw ist von den geforderten 10% weit entfernt.
der strafkatalog sieht eine strafe von 800.000 € (quelle WAZ Dez. 05) am tag vor.
es wird dikutiert ob die gesamte rheinstrecke von kleve bis.......
zum FFH gebiet erklärt wird.
wie haben in essen seid mitte letzten jahres so ein FFH an der ruhrstrecke,
angeln dürfern nur noch vereinsmitglieder unter besonderen auflagen wie zb.:
kein schirm, kein grill, usw...........

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Fischdödl (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich beginne auch gerade erst mich intensiver mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen, kann Euch
> aber schon soviel sagen:
> ...



Aha,das hört sich doch schon ein bisschen anders an.Ich konnt mir nicht erklären das man in den Schutzzonen nicht Angeln darf.Das würde ja dann auch auf den Scheinen drauf stehen.


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> also es ist so das die länder 10 prozent ihrer fläche als naturschutzgebiet unter der flora fauna habitat richtlinie ausweisen müssen.
> nrw ist von den geforderten 10% weit entfernt.
> der strafkatalog sieht eine strafe von 800.000 € (quelle WAZ Dez. 05) am tag vor.
> es wird dikutiert ob die gesamte rheinstrecke von kleve bis.......
> ...



Mir wird immer schlechter :v :v :v 
...und Zeit haben wir auch nicht mehr. Ab dem 19.2.2006 sind die 800000€ *pro Tag* fällig . Ich garantiere Euch, das wir die ersten sind, die das zu spüren bekommen, wie Ruhrangler schon sagte :c 

Nikmark


----------



## Fischdödl (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Wat is denn FFH |kopfkrat;+

Udo,unsere Strecke ist schon mal nicht betroffen.Und das von Bad Honnef bis zur Siegwiesen zugemacht wird kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Fischdödl (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wird immer schlechter :v :v :v
> ...und Zeit haben wir auch nicht mehr. Ab dem 19.2.2006 sind die 800000€ *pro Tag* fällig . Ich garantiere Euch, das wir die ersten sind, die das zu spüren bekommen, wie Ruhrangler schon sagte :c
> 
> Nikmark



nee Markus,glaub ich nicht dran.Man redet doch von 10% pro Land.Wieso sollten die ganz NRW sperren |kopfkrat Nie im Leben.

Dann gibbet aber ein Russenaufstand |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

FFH ist die Richtlinie (siehe Posting vom Ruhrangler) undwir hatten seit 1992 Zeit was zu machen um auf die 10 % zu kommen. Ist aber nichts passiert. Wir liegen bei knapp 5 % und jetzt will die EU ab nächsten Monat 800.000€ am Tag kassieren.
Man kann sich doch vorstellen, das jetzt Panik herscht. Die müssen jetzt irgendwas machen, nur um zu zeigen, das sie überhaupt was machen.

Was meinst Du, was das für uns Angler bedeutet :c 

Nikmark


----------



## ruhrangler (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

hab mal nen bericht gegoogelt:http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/nachrichten/politik/deutschland/nrw/168364


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				Fischdödl schrieb:
			
		

> nee Markus,glaub ich nicht dran.Man redet doch von 1*0% pro Land*.Wieso sollten die ganz NRW sperren |kopfkrat Nie im Leben.
> 
> Dann gibbet aber ein Russenaufstand |supergri|supergri|supergri



Die anderen Bundesländer haben auch keine 10% und NRW ist das Schlusslicht !!!

Nikmark


----------



## Fischdödl (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Ich mach mir ja auch Sorgen.Vielleicht will ichs ja auch nicht wahr haben #c


----------



## bolli (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Vor den Brüsseler Eurokraten muss man ja auch Angst haben. Von denen kommt seltenst etwas Vernünftiges.#q 

Aber solange bei uns in NRW noch normale Leute sitzen, darf man doch hoffen, dass die bisherige Regelung (s. mein Post # 8 )auch bei Ausweitung der FFH-Flächen fortgeführt wird. ;+


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Vor den Brüsseler Eurokraten muss man ja auch Angst haben. Von denen kommt seltenst etwas Vernünftiges.#q
> 
> Aber solange bei uns in *NRW noch normale Leute sitzen*, darf man doch hoffen, dass die bisherige Regelung (s. mein Post # 8 )auch bei Ausweitung der FFH-Flächen fortgeführt wird. ;+



Hatte ich ganz vergessen, das bei uns ja nur vernünftige Leute sind, die wegen der paar Euros nicht in Panik verfallen und blinden Aktionismus ausüben :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Mühle (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Habe die Berichte auch mit Erschrecken den Medien entnommen.
Was für Konsequenzen dies für uns Angler hat, ist nach meiner Meinung wirklich noch schwer einzuschätzen. Ein wirklich stringentes Naturschutzgebiet würde freilich auch die Angelfischerei verbieten, was ich mir über die komplette Rheinstrecke aber nicht wirklich vorstelllen kann. Hoffentlich bleibt es insoweit bei der bereits bestehenden Übereinkunft, die Bolli schon ansprach.

Was die Knaller in Brüssel anbetrifft, so muss man sich ernsthafte Sorgen machen, ob wir uns nicht bereits in einem Stadium befinden, wo wir uns jeder eigenen Regelungsbefugnis fast vollständig beraubt haben. Ein weiteres schönes Beispiel für die zentralisiert erlassenen Richtlinien aus Brüssel. Dem Land Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wurde aufgegeben eine Richtlinie der EU umzusetzen, die die Konstruktionsweise und Sicherheit von Sesselliftanlagen betraf. Leider hat das Land überhaupt keine solchen, da es bekanntermaßen recht flach ist. Woher sollen dass aber wieder die hohen Herren in Brüssel wissen, wo sie doch sooo weit weg sind...

Ich studiere ja unter anderem diesen Quatsch und kriege jedes Mal nen Affen!
Das soll freilich nicht heißen, dass auch das Land NRW sich besser beizeiten Gedanken gemacht hätte, wie man der (nun mal bestehenden) Umsetzungspflicht hinsichtlich der Richtlinie sinnvollerweise gerecht wird, anstatt nun in Panik zu verfallen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Wieder mal EU live:

Deutschland schützt unter Androhung von Strafe den Rhein, damit die Lachse als Wanderfisch zusätzlich geschützt werden und Holland zeigt uns den Mittelfinger und schöpft sie ab. :v


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

Was mir noch die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf geht. Es werden ja keine neuen Zonen geschaffen, sondern nur alte vergrössert und miteinander verbunden. Da wir flächenmässig bei schlappen 5% liegen, aber 10% haben müssen und ich mir dann die Landkarte angucke, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel #d 

....und es sind nur noch 6 Wochen !
Da wird jetzt was mit gaaanz heisser Nadel gestrickt !

Mir wird schon wieder schlecht :v


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

naja wir werden es mal abwarten und die werden sich am ende wundern wenn 
wir die rheinkarten nicht mehr kaufen wo dann das geld bleibt denn das ist für die wieder eine geldquelle weniger:r


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

....und da wegen des Scfiffverkehrs (grosse Lobby) die Fahrrinnen nicht mitgerechnet werden, schlägt man diese Flächen dem Ufergebiet auf. Es ist nichts mehr für uns da !

Nikmark


----------



## nikmark (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> naja wir werden es mal abwarten und die werden sich am ende wundern wenn
> wir die rheinkarten nicht mehr kaufen wo dann das geld bleibt denn das ist für die wieder eine geldquelle weniger:r




Rudi #d 
Die Grossindustrie sitzt am Rhein. Dagegen sind Deine 30€ nun wirklich nichts !

Nikmark


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Rudi #d
> Die Grossindustrie sitzt am Rhein. Dagegen sind Deine 30€ nun wirklich nichts !
> 
> Nikmark





das stimmt markus aber wenn man das auf all die angler rechnet dann wird es doch schon ein wenig hart für die:r


----------



## forellenudo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				Fischdödl schrieb:
			
		

> Wat is denn FFH |kopfkrat;+
> 
> Udo,unsere Strecke ist schon mal nicht betroffen.Und das von Bad Honnef bis zur Siegwiesen zugemacht wird kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.



Hab auch mal nachgeschaut,unsere Strecke auf keinem Fall, noch nicht,und das die Strecke bis zur Siegwiesen zugemacht wird kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen|kopfkrat


----------



## bolli (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich ganz vergessen, das bei uns ja nur vernünftige Leute sind


Deinen Zynismus teile ich durchaus für weite Bereiche der Politik, 
*aber* 
die bisherige Regelung zum Them Angeln am Rhein in Schutzgebieten war doch zumindest so gut gemacht, dass Du davon nicht mitbekommen hast und Deinem Hobby ohne Einschränkungen nachgehen konntest! Nur darauf bezog sich mein verstecktes Lob von den _normalen Leuten_. 
Leider ist das aber auch das Einzige, worauf sich meine Hoffnung baut, dass es für uns Angler bleibt wie es ist. Leider ein sehr dünnes Fundament :c


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Schutzzonen am Rhein ?!?!*

kleine anmerkung meinerseits:
:g Die Ausweisung eines FFH beinhaltet noch keine Ausführungsbestimmungen, wird also nicht automatisch zur Fischereiverbotszone.

#q Die Darstellung des NABU als "Höhle des Löwen", als Gegner also, ist ziemlicher Müll: erst durch das Naturverständnis von Leuten wie den im NABU organisierten, wurden der Rhein und andere Gewässer als Lebensraum unserer "Beute"fische wahrgenommen, statt als kostenlose  Abflußkanäle industrieller Gifte: die älteren unter uns werden den Phenolgeruch der Aale ja wohl noch in der Nase haben, die jüngeren freuen sich über Lachsfänge an/in der Sieg.

:v Zitat: "Aber solange bei uns in NRW noch normale Leute sitzen"...
das freut mich aber, obwohl ich davon noch nichts bemerkt habe und auch ganz sicher bin, dass von denen für jedes schaulaufen hektarweise naturflächen und gewässer geopfert würden.

Allgemein ist im board ist von einem schlechtem angeljahr die rede , woran könnte das liegen? Vielleicht doch am "geplünderten" Rhein?

Natürlich ist es traurig, nicht mehr einfach angeln zu gehen und auch nette beute zu machen - es ist aber nun mal so, die zeiten riesiger jungfischschwärme sind vorbei - zählt doch einfach mal und rechnet dann hoch - für mich ist der rhein leer - ich kenn den noch ganz anders - und damals hat der wirklich wie Bayer gestunken, mit jeder menge schaum.

dass der rhein geschützt werden muss halte ich für unumgänglich - da finde ich die FFHs auch ganz gut für - aufpassen und auch krach machen sollten wir da, wo politik nach dem muster verfährt, den ausgespuckten kaugummi mit zig EURO strafe zu belegen, tonnenweises verklappen von gift eventuell sogar noch zu subventionieren.


----------

